# OniJon's HT Gear



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, here goes:

Players: Sony PS3 and JVC XV-N650
TV: Samsung LE32A558P3C
Amp: JVC RX-888R 5.1
Center: Sony SS-LAC505ED
Front: Gradient 1.1
Back: Yamaha NS-E55
Sub: Audio Pro Focus


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

Little update on the HT gear.
I updated the front left and right speakers. They used to be Jamo D590, now they're Gradient 1.1.
I'll be posting a video and pictures soon to Gallery thread.


----------

